# The Arcade 2014 Game of the Year Award | Winner



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 1, 2015)

*The Arcade 2014 Game of the Year Award​*
Hey Arcade dwellers, hope you're having a wonderful new year so far and already started it by playing some video games. As you know, some 10 days ago; we held a little Game of the Year Award for our beloved section. The turnout was great; a total of *31* members voted, and as many as *88* games were mentioned, which resulted in a staggering *220 *votes being cast. Really, the turnout exceeded expectations. Now with the boring stuff out of the way, we can finally announce the winner. So without wasting anymore of your time, *The Arcade 2014 Game of the Year Award* goes to:


*Spoiler*: __ 






*Dark Souls II for the PC, PS3, and the Xbox 360*​


Congratulations to the Dark Souls II. The game gets to be represented in the Arcade banner as "The Arcade Game of the Year" for an undisclosed amount of time, code for "until we get bored of it".




So there you have it. Thanks to everyone who helped take part in this; from the mods that helped to the members that took part in the voting. 

Special thanks to Naruto, Boskov, and krory for inspiring the idea and all around being helpful. 

Please find some time to join in the discussion regarding the banner . Your input is very much welcomed and appreciated. You can even submit a banner if you like. 

Also, below are the winners for the sub-awards and the award numbers(points) if you're interested in them:


*Spoiler*: _The Arcade 2014 Game of the Year Sub-Awards_ 






*Spoiler*: _2014 PC Game of the Year_ 




*Dark Souls II*





*Spoiler*: _2014 PS4 Game of the Year_ 




*Dragon Age: Inquisition* 





*Spoiler*: _2014 Xbox One Game of the Year_ 




*Dragon Age: Inquisition*





*Spoiler*: _2014 WiiU Game of the Year_ 




*Super Smash Bros. for Wii U*





*Spoiler*: _2014 3DS Game of the Year_ 




*Super Smash Bros. for 3DS*





*Spoiler*: _2014 PS Vita Game of the Year_ 




*The Wolf Among Us*





*Spoiler*: _2014 Indie Game of the Year_ 




*Transistor* 








*Spoiler*: _Full list of games + points_ 





*Dark Soul II: 92
Smash Bros.: 86
Bayonetta 2: 77
Dragon Age: Inquisition: 65
Middle-Earth Shadow of Mordor: 56
Pokemon Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire: 55
Bravely Default: 48
Mario Kart 8: 47
The Wolf Among Us: 36
Divinity The Original Sin: 36*
Transistor: 35
InFamous Second Son: 32
Kingdom Hearts 2.5 HD REmix: 32
Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes: 31
The Walking Dead Season 2: 26
The Binding of Isaac Rebirth: 19
Final Fantasy X HD: 19
Game of Thrones: 19
Child of Light: 18
Earth Defense Force 2025: 18
Shovel Knight: 17
Persona Q: Shadow of Labyrinth: 17
Titanfall: 17
Valkyria Chronicles: 17
Hearthstone Heroes of Warcraft: 15
Grand Theft Auto V: 15
Guilty Gear Xrd Sign: 15
Destiny : 14
South Park: The Stick of Truth: 14
The Evil Within: 14
Outlast: 14
Tales of Xilia 2: 13
Hatsune Miku: Project DIVA F 2nd: 13
Halo The Master Chief Collection: 13
FIFA 15: 12
Assassin's Creed Unity: 12
Far Cry 4: 12
Conception II: Children of the Seven Stars: 11
Nidhogg: 10
Gang Beasts: 10
Tales from the Borderlands: 10
Ragnarok Odyssey Ace: 10
Fract OSC: 9
Velocity 2x	: 9
Muramasa Rebirth DLC: 9
Bayonetta: 9
Metro 2033 Redux: 9
Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance: 9
BioShock Infinite The Complete Edition: 9
Luftrausers: 8
Race the Sun: 8
Five Nights at Freddy's 2: 8
Hyrule Warriors: 8
Shadow Warrior: 8
Sunset Overdrive: 8
The Witcher 2: Enhanced Edition (Linux): 8
Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja STORM Revolution: 8
JoJo Bizarre Adventure All Star Battle: 8
Fotonica: 7
Wolfenstein: The New Order: 7
Danganronpa 2: Goodbye Despair: 7
Donkey Kong Tropical Freeze: 7
WWE 2K15	: 7
The Vanishing of Ethan Carter: 7
Yu-Gi-Oh! ZEXAL World Duel Carnival: 6
Sportsfriends: 6
Watch_Dogs: 6
Soul Sacrifice Delta: 6
Call of Duty Advanced Warfare: 6
Elite: Dangerous	: 6
Fist of Jesus: 5
Kentucky Route Zero: 5
Alien Isolation: 5
Senran Kagura: Shinovi Versus: 5
LittleBigPlanet 3: 5
Shin Megami Tensei IV: 4
The Banner Saga: 4
Hatsune Miku: Project DIVA F: 4
The Legend of Korra: 4
Final Fantasy XIV: A Realm Reborn: 4
Hohokum: 3
The Unfinished Swan: 2
Never Alone: 2
Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker: 2
NBA 2K15: 2
Strike Suit Zero: Director's Cut: 2
Resident Evil HD Remaster: 1
GTA San Andreas HD: 1









Good job reading all of that. Now go play some video games.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 1, 2015)

Y'know what? Dark Souls II deserved it. It didn't do much different, but it was still a damn good game. 

Good job, DS2.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 1, 2015)

Shit list and winners


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 2, 2015)

I just bought Dark Souls II just today as well. 

Wanted to wait but I guess I made a good purchase.


----------



## Enclave (Jan 2, 2015)

Shadow of Mordor didn't win?  Results were rigged.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 2, 2015)

Well, at least Super Smash Brothers.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 2, 2015)

shameful that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) age: cisquisition got that many votes


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 2, 2015)

Dark Souls II or Shadows of Mordor were probably the best games that came out. 


No one here played Wasteland 2 doe?


----------



## scerpers (Jan 2, 2015)

that was a kickstarter game right? i just assumed it failed or the makers ran off with the money


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 2, 2015)

Scerpers said:


> that was a kickstarter game right? i just assumed it failed or the makers ran off with the money



I don't think it failed. It's very much like classic Fallout (pre-Fallout 3), and it's the sequel to a 20-ish (?) year old game. I haven't gotten the chance to play it, but I've had my eye on it.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 2, 2015)

Wasteland 2 lacks polish, but it's good.

Anyway Dark Souls 2 is a good game. Not as good as Dark Souls, but still undoubtedly one of the best. Not surprised it won just by virtue of being on everyone's list.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 2, 2015)

Bayonetta 2 and Smash Wii U did pretty well for being exclusives. 

Granted, exclusivity had nothing to do with it Dark Souls 2 being in three platforms, more people had the chance to play it. Nevertheless, from what I know about the game, it was a really good pick. Going to start playing it today soon.


----------



## Enclave (Jan 2, 2015)

Scerpers said:


> that was a kickstarter game right? i just assumed it failed or the makers ran off with the money



Actually the game kicks ass, but it's not GotY material.  Not enough polish for that.

Of course since games like Fallout 3 and Skyrim often win GotY awards?  I guess polish isn't really needed.


----------



## dream (Jan 2, 2015)

Maybe I should finally give Dark Souls 1&2 a play.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2015)

Same. But with Bloodborne coming out soon, I feel it's a nice alternative.


----------



## p-lou (Jan 3, 2015)

wasteland 2 rocks.

is it well polished?  hell no. but as long as it's not constant game breaking bugs then i really don't care.  i'll take a passion project with honest heart, soul, and character put in to it any day.

that kickstarter number might seem huge but it's really not much of a budget to make a game as ambitious and large as wasteland 2.

a little surprised shovel knight didn't get more love around here


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 3, 2015)

Dracula said:


> Maybe I should finally give Dark Souls 1&2 a play.



I'm tired of your shit, Dream.

They're both on PC and there's no reason not to play them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2015)

Implying Dream plays anything that isn't made by Valve.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2015)

How could a Smash Bros game have any points?  I'm losing faith in humanity.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2015)

smh Rukia, Smash is legit.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 3, 2015)

Rukia's trolling is weak outside the theater.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2015)

They have been making smash brothers games for 20 fucking years!


----------



## The World (Jan 3, 2015)

now we know who doesn't have friends


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2015)

If we are talking about games with a million sequels.  I prefer Mario Kart.  But it goes without saying that it shouldn't even be considered in a game of the year contest.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2015)

This argument again 

Assassin's Creed got like 8 entries on home consoles or something in the span of 1-2 gens. Smash for WiiU is really only the fourth entry on the fourth gen.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2015)

I think the validity of the contest is now in question since so many people apparently threw away their votes on Smash Brothers.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2015)

Says the guy who threw away a vote on Watch_dogs


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 3, 2015)

>Voted for Watch_Dogs

Whatever you say it's invalid to me.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 3, 2015)

If the game is fun, then why does polish matters? That's like saying a movie can only be movie of the year if it is some over produced sterile product.

As for Smash, it kinda is like Mario Kart status to me as well. I don't really get hyped for it the way I got hyped for Melee and Brawl. I played it, and it certainly gave me the "been there, done that feeling". Bayonetta 2 looks like a more interesting Wii-U game.


Shovel Knight was great, probably my top 5 this year.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 3, 2015)

Khris said:


> Says the guy who threw away a vote on Watch_dogs



Whoa, wait.  He did?

Rukia, that's ban territory, bro. 

You gotta keep those offensively bad opinions to yourself, man.


----------



## Krory (Jan 4, 2015)

Wait, what happened to all the other sub-categories?

No best VA categories? No art or music categories?

Shit, you ^ (use bro) are lazy as fuck.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 4, 2015)

This fucking guy


----------



## Krory (Jan 4, 2015)

Way to ruin a legacy, noob.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 4, 2015)

How about you get involved instead of complaining you shit.


----------



## Krory (Jan 4, 2015)

Because nobody told me about this shit until you already started it, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

I was busy playing Revengeance, best damn game ever made.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 4, 2015)

Not my fucking problem you don't post here anymore dickhole. And yes MGR:R is the shit.


----------



## Krory (Jan 4, 2015)

Yes it is, because you're the reason I left, taintbasket.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 4, 2015)

Good riddance.. Still not *MY* problem though.


----------



## Krory (Jan 4, 2015)

It will be when I get Anonymous to haxx j00!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 4, 2015)

If you're gonna post regularly here again, then please do.


----------



## Krory (Jan 4, 2015)

we ar anonymous

were region

we do not forgot


----------



## Furious George (Jan 4, 2015)

Shovel Night is a very strong contender for my 2014 GOTY. (Bayoneeta 2 tho)

A sprite based platformer being that high up 1 year after the dawn of a new gen of consoles... its an uplifting and depressing tale all in one.


----------



## The World (Jan 5, 2015)

wait when was there a vote? 

Dark Souls 2 won? ehh I'm happy for it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2015)

There was a forum notice and everything wardu


----------



## The World (Jan 5, 2015)

Winner: DARK SOULS


10/10


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 5, 2015)

I am satisfied with this outcome. Bayonetta 2 is my personal game of the year though.


----------

